# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Arnold King ???!!!

## mando

WAS JUS WONDERING , WHAT IF WE HAVE A B/B WHO LOOKED JUS LIKE ARNIE....WOULD THE JUDGES CHANGE THEIR MINDS??...I MEAN WHEN BACK IN THE DAYS WHEN PEOPLE SAW SERGIO,ARNIE IT MADE A HUGE IMPACT , PPL WANTED TO LOOK LIKE THAT...THESE DAYS PPL OUTSIDE THE SPORT LAUGH AT IT......AND WE ALL KNOW WE WILL NEVER LOOK LIKE THE PROS TODAY...SO WHY NOT BRING BACK THE RESPECT B/BUILDING DESERVES.....MORE ARNOLD AND SERGIO !!

----------

